

Run this:  python -c "import this" - ivankirigin

i ♥ python
======
thamer
also: python -c "from __future__ import braces"

------
robmnl
what does it do?

~~~
ivankirigin
erases all non GPL software from your system.

Actually, it just prints this:

    
    
      Macintosh-2:~ ivankirigin$ python -c "import this"
      The Zen of Python, by Tim Peters
    
      Beautiful is better than ugly.
      Explicit is better than implicit.
      Simple is better than complex.
      Complex is better than complicated.
      Flat is better than nested.
      Sparse is better than dense.
      Readability counts.
      Special cases aren't special enough to break the rules.
      Although practicality beats purity.
      Errors should never pass silently.
      Unless explicitly silenced.
      In the face of ambiguity, refuse the temptation to guess.
      There should be one-- and preferably only one --obvious way to do it.
      Although that way may not be obvious at first unless you're Dutch.
      Now is better than never.
      Although never is often better than *right* now.
      If the implementation is hard to explain, it's a bad idea.
      If the implementation is easy to explain, it may be a good idea.
      Namespaces are one honking great idea -- let's do more of those!
      Macintosh-2:~ ivankirigin$

~~~
karthikv
Python says "There should be one-- and preferably only one --obvious way to do
it."

But Perl says "There's more than one way to do it."

~~~
ivankirigin
It is a bad thing if the obvious choice isn't the best choice. Leaves me
wondering what other ways to do things in perl seem obvious, but are horrible
ideas.

~~~
karthikv
I think the "other ways" might not always be horrible ideas. It just leads to
messy, unreadable code. Of course, its upto the programmer to write readable
code.

------
bugmenot
python -mthis

